# Dixe at Stone Mountain this Saturday 3/29



## bsanders (Mar 25, 2014)

Gate opens at 6am. Blast off at 7am. Weigh in at 3pm. ELECTRIC ONLY. The river boat section is off limits, result of fishing with in the off limits area will be disqualification. Dont forget to bring some extra cash for the raffle item. Gonna make it a mystery item this week. See yall out there.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 25, 2014)

What's the riverboat section?


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Mar 25, 2014)

The area with the water.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Mar 25, 2014)

Might be there


----------



## ja88red (Mar 25, 2014)

baseball_hunter#8 said:


> The area with the water.



Funny funny lol. I think they run the entire lake.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 25, 2014)

going up form the ramp its on your left, cant miss it. im pretty sure that its marked.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 25, 2014)

OK. Maybe its marked would hate to be DQ with the sack of fish I'm weighing in...


----------



## bsanders (Mar 25, 2014)

i heard that.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's the cut through right past the duck boat ramp behind the island and anything past the buoy on the point of the island by the chimes. Pretty sure it used to say no boats, I think it's faded. Just don't go anywhere in that pocket past those two points at the entrance of that pocket. Not even down the rock wall at the chimes. It's the big riverboat cove on the left going up lake, not where they park it at the clubhouse on the first golf course cove on the right sometimes.


----------



## Mr. P (Mar 26, 2014)

The off limit area at Stn Mtn is the big pocket on the left (going up lake) where they have the boat ride concession house. You'll see a paddle boat at the dock and 2 large pontoon boat taxis tied up to the left of the dock. There is a white buoy in the mouth that has no boats printed on it but is faded. Legible but faded. There is also a white buoy blocking a cut thru on the back side of the little  island. That area has always been off limits.


----------



## EgoBruiser (Mar 26, 2014)

If that is an attempt at humor, you need some work. 



baseball_hunter#8 said:


> The area with the water.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 26, 2014)

OK that's where I thought it was.


----------



## tsnider08 (Mar 26, 2014)

i believe the only part of the lake that is off limits anymore is over by the golf course where there is a rope across the water. we have always fished around the bridge and all the way to the back of the pocket. the lake allows it but if you want your guys to not fish in there that is a club rule not a current lake rule. it used to be but is no longer enforced. just my 2 cent


----------



## ja88red (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks like thunderstorms for Saturday. Hope everyone has rain suits


----------



## bsanders (Mar 27, 2014)

Got the raffle item today. The reason it was a mystery was because I had no idea on what to get. We are in between getting another custom rod. So I figured that most guys that fish also hunt, so I picked up a primos blackout trail cam.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 27, 2014)

tsnider08 said:


> i believe the only part of the lake that is off limits anymore is over by the golf course where there is a rope across the water. we have always fished around the bridge and all the way to the back of the pocket. the lake allows it but if you want your guys to not fish in there that is a club rule not a current lake rule. it used to be but is no longer enforced. just my 2 cent



There are still buoys marking no boats allowed, if Barney in his police boat wants to enforce it, he can. Best way to keep out of an automatic DQ is don't go past buoys


----------



## ja88red (Mar 27, 2014)

Sounds good to me if the wind is blowing I might not even make it up that far.


----------



## Mr. P (Mar 27, 2014)

If you are talking about the covered bridge, that area is open. There is a paddle boat there at the repair station. The off limit pocket is further up lake just passed the Duck Boat ramp.

UOTE=tsnider08;8586599]i believe the only part of the lake that is off limits anymore is over by the golf course where there is a rope across the water. we have always fished around the bridge and all the way to the back of the pocket. the lake allows it but if you want your guys to not fish in there that is a club rule not a current lake rule. it used to be but is no longer enforced. just my 2 cent[/QUOTE]


----------



## bsanders (Mar 27, 2014)

Guys and gals, bring your rain suits. If lightning is a factor we will wait it out as long as we can. If you are there and pay your entry fee and we have to cancel you will get the attendance points. All money's will roll over into the black shoals tourney. If you were not at the cancelled tounrey and show up at the black shoals tourney, you will have to pay a double entry fee for black shoals, seeing that the pot will be a roll over pot.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 27, 2014)

bsanders said:


> Guys and gals, bring your rain suits. If lightning is a factor we will wait it out as long as we can. If you are there and pay your entry fee and we have to cancel you will get the attendance points. All money's will roll over into the black shoals tourney. If you were not at the cancelled tounrey and show up at the black shoals tourney, you will have to pay a double entry fee for black shoals, seeing that the pot will be a roll over pot.



Sounds good


----------



## ja88red (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm ready to catch fish and stay dry lol who's with me...


----------



## bsanders (Mar 28, 2014)

Drive safe folks. See you in the am.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Mar 28, 2014)

ja88red said:


> I'm ready to catch fish and stay dry lol who's with me...



Good luck staying dry.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 28, 2014)

baseball_hunter#8 said:


> Good luck staying dry.



I got my bps 100mph bibs and parka lol you coming?


----------



## bsanders (Mar 29, 2014)

Glad the chance for t storms went away. I can handle the rain.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah on our way


----------



## bsanders (Mar 29, 2014)

Great day on stone mtn. Lost of limits. Results coming soon........ as soon as I get done filling out my resume for a meteorologist opening..........getting paid to be wrong is right up my alley!!


----------



## ja88red (Mar 29, 2014)

bsanders said:


> Great day on stone mtn. Lost of limits. Results coming soon as soon as I get done filling out my resume for a meteorologist opening..........getting paid to be wrong is right up my alley!!



Correct on that had fun today catching fish


----------



## bsanders (Mar 30, 2014)

What was supposed to be a not so fun day with howling winds and a flooding sky, turned out to, yet again, prove that anyone can be the " weatherman".  Turn out was down a little because of the bad forecast but we still had 17 boats show up. Jack Butler and Seth Feltner were the guys to beat. They put together a 19.19lbs sack. Follow up by Justin Crocker and myself at 2nd place with a 16.66lbs limit. Danny Colquitt and his son, Hayden, got 3rd place honors with 15.34lbs, along with the big fish award for the day with an 8.91lbs Stone Mtn giant. The rain held off all day long and waited for the weigh in, we all got soaked. A good day at the Rock! See yall at Black Shoals.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 30, 2014)

Way to go jack...


----------

